# Nissan/Maxima stuff



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find Nissan/Maxima gear? Stuff like posters, glasses, models, etc.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

contact Hardcore via PM on this board. He's a Nissan Parts Mgr


----------

